# Reddish mucus in stool?



## AntonP (Jul 3, 2011)

My puppy pooped this today along with her regular stools. It is a strange red jello-like substance that I am not really sure of. Has anyone seen this in their dogs before? My puppy is 12 weeks old, has had two sets of vaccinations, and was dewormed once at 8 weeks old. We were going to go in for her second set of deworming. 

I attached a photo below, I'm not sure if it is blood or what. We will be going to the vet soon, but I wanted to see if anyone has had experience with something like this? She has been eating Purina Puppy Chow and I have started transitioning her to Authority Puppy with Lamb.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I would take sample to the Vet asap. That is weird. Keep us updated.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Is it that one or is there more? 

I would definitely take that to the vet. 

How is she doing otherwise?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Gross.

I would also take her to the Vet, right away.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

go to the Vet immediately with a stool
sample and a urine sample.


----------



## AntonP (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone. She has been her normal, hyper self even as we speak... these past few days her stool has been loose so I have been thinking it is some sort of worm or protozoan infection. I guess we will know for sure soon.


----------



## AntonP (Jul 3, 2011)

She had a giardiasis infection; Vet said she may have contracted it when drinking contaminated water outside the house while it rained a few days last week on her walk. I never let her drink from the ground, although she is sneaky fast and when I look down it has already happened. Anyways she is on Fenbendazole for three days. It's the same over-the-counter stuff for deworming. She had diarrhea yesterday, but since taking her first round of medicine her stools today are a lot firmer and almost no mucus in it anymore. Vet said call him back if she doesn't show signs of getting better.

Thank goodness she is


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm very happy to hear it isn't anything too serious. Hope she gets to feeling better soon!


----------

